# (Mail) Problème d'envoi avec compte Gmail



## rapkiller (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

après un paramétrage réussi de Mail avec mon compte Gmail, j'ai pu envoyer et recevoir des mails sans souci. Hier, il n'est plus possible d'envoyer des mails, j'ai vérifié le serveur smtp, les ports, le mot de passe, NADA:mouais: 
Et je n'arrive pas à identifier la source du problème.
Quelqu'un a connu ce problème ? une solution ?
Merci


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mai 2008)

rapkiller a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après un paramétrage réussi de Mail avec mon compte Gmail, j'ai pu envoyer et recevoir des mails sans souci. Hier, il n'est plus possible d'envoyer des mails, j'ai vérifié le serveur smtp, les ports, le mot de passe, NADA:mouais:
> Et je n'arrive pas à identifier la source du problème.
> ...



Pour ma part, je n'arrive pas à _recevoir_ de mails... :mouais:
Bizarre, je n'ai pourtant aucun message d'erreur dans Mail. 
(et je suis sûr que j'ai reçu des mails, oui )


----------



## arcanomancer (27 Mai 2008)

Regarde peut-etre si tu n'es pas en IPV6
Avec ce mode activé, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi.



Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : A quoi peut bien servir, selon toi, le forum "Internet et réseau" ?  On déménage !


----------



## rapkiller (30 Mai 2008)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Regarde peut-etre si tu n'es pas en IPV6
> Avec ce mode activé, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
> 
> 
> ...



non, je ne suis pas en IPV6, la source du problème doit être ailleurs !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2008)

le conseil classique 
tester ce compte gmail via Mail d'une autre session


----------



## iPascal (1 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous,
J'ai eu un  problème similaire il y a deux jours : impossible d'envoyer/recevoir des mail avec mon compte gmail depuis Apple Mail car on me refusait mon mot de passe. 
J'ai donc été directement sur le webmail pour voir ce qu'il se passait et là on m'a demandé non seulement mon mot de passe mais aussi de retaper des lettres et des chiffres d'une image (mesure de sécurité apparemment).
Ensuite tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
Espérant vous avoir aidé 
++


----------



## joxp69 (6 Juillet 2009)

rapkiller a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après un paramétrage réussi de Mail avec mon compte Gmail, j'ai pu envoyer et recevoir des mails sans souci. Hier, il n'est plus possible d'envoyer des mails, j'ai vérifié le serveur smtp, les ports, le mot de passe, NADA:mouais:
> Et je n'arrive pas à identifier la source du problème.
> ...



tu as résolu ton problème d'envoi ?


----------



## force (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même probleme : Mail ne pouvait pas relever les messages : "le serveur a refusé le mot de passe, etc..."

J'ai été sur Google mail avec Safari, et suis allé ici : 
https://www.google.com/accounts/ForgotPasswd?service=mail&fpOnly=1
puis j'ai changé mon mot de passe dans Google Mail, et dans Mail.app, et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.

Bonne chance !


----------

